# Castaway Blank



## Txsalt (May 22, 2004)

I am thinking about using the Castaway 813 for my next build. Does anyone use this blank? It looks like a good all around fast action option. Thanks.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I had a custom rod built on a Castaway blank from a blank supplier in Houston, used it 3 times, cast and it snapped in the middle, and they would not give me another. Said I must have it hit on something, that their blanks do not break like mine. I did not hit it on anything period. I did go back to the rod builder first. The rep did not contact me at all. I know I want buy from that store ever period!!
The rod builder did build another and give it to me for free. I offered to pay, but he said no, there are still some nice folks still out there in this old screwed up world. 
I do have have 4 other Castaway rod blanks, and they seem to be ok.:hairout:


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Castaway Blanks Available To Custom Rodbuilders*

I hope this post will restore some credibility to your mind set concerning the Castaway Production rods as well as the blanks which are availabe to custom builders.

Any Castaway rod blank used to build a rod which uses the designation of HG40 refers to top of the line Castaway blank which uses Hercules 40 Ton materials. These high modulus blanks are offerred exclusively by Swampland to custom builders normally at reduced price points. At the end of each year, Castaway sells a limited number of these blanks to custom builders for excess inventory control.

These premium blanks should only be used by skilled anglers. High sticking and abuse will normally result in failure as you describe. These blanks are susceptible to impact damage such as Carolina rigged weight during transport. Coastal fishermen who attempt to land large trout or redfish without proper technique or a landing net will find that this blank may not be the best choice.

The multi modulus XP3 813 blank marketed by Swampland is one of the best blank choices for custom builder use for inshore use. This blank is also used by Castaway Production rods in drop shot bass configuration.

I can easily understand why you used the flaming head icon.

If you do get proper resolution to your present situation please contact Swampland via email. Hopefully, when this is resolved your will post another thread on this forum and sign off with a  .

Bill Stevens
Swampland/Castaway


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

My advice is to go with the Rainshadow blanks. I have never had a failure with a Rainshadow. I did have a failure with a Castaway however it was probably my fault.
Pat


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I have built several Castaway custom Bass rods. They have been in service for several years and i have not had one come back. I do however agree with Pat i like the Batson as an all around platform.


----------



## Txsalt (May 22, 2004)

I appreciate all of the input.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I've had nothing but good luck with Castaway. The Castaway 845 and 844 are awesome crank and live bait blanks. I havn't tried the 813, but I wouldn't hesitate to give it a shot. Swampland will take good care of you if you decide to go Castaway.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Most of my freshwater rods are built on Castaway 845 or 844 and never had a problem.


----------

